# Biting when putting on leash



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm having an issue with my 13 week old. He used to be really nippy, but as he has gotten older he has become MUCH better. I can pet him now without being bit

However, putting on his leash is when he goes nuts. Its actually one of the only behavioral problems I have with him. He bites the **** out of me to the point where I need gloves to put his collar on.

I have tried spraying him with water but he just likes it now! I am thinking about giving him treats as I try to put it on. will this work?


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella is doing the same, and water she loves lol was thinking of getting the garden hose and the the fire hose, anyhow treat don't work in my case but what I do leave it all alone sit there till she calms down and then take her out. The going nuts has gotten lesser with that she knows now that if she behaves like an idiot there is no going out, this helped for me maybe it helps you good luck


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He could be doing this out of excitement ( leash=walk= good times!) if that is the case certainly don't treat when he is out of control . Since the leash ( what it means to him) is the reward I would try stepping back and waiting for calm and trying again. Make him sit. He doesn't get leash until he is calm. This is of course assuming he is acting out of excitement. If he is trying to avoid the leash, I would have him wear it more often around the house to get used to it and of course use it to introduce him to enjoyable things ( not just for going to the vet, and to restrict him).


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Kris. Assuming it's excitement, step back, tell him to settle and try again, each time he does it repeat. He'll eventually figure out if he is still the leash will go on and he gets to go out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh did that too, he'd get so excited and amped up that he'd bite, jump, whine, etc. I would make him sit or down and as soon as he made the first move to bite or jump I put the collar down and sat down. It takes some time and patience, you'll have to go sit down for what seems like hundreds of times, but he'll catch on.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks. He loves walks, but loves biting the collar for some reason. i think he is trying to play. I will try waiting it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can always shove a toy in his mouth first before trying to put his leash on.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

If the other methods don't work, you could do a small squirt of bitter apple and then tons of praise when he stops biting as a result. Sometimes bitter apple is the only thing my 13 week old understands! We have these really tiny 1oz spray bottles so a little squirt is nothing but makes a big impact. She was biting at my jeans today taking her outside and she ignored my "drop" command and got a squirt. No more pant biting the rest of the day


----------

